# New to hobby/forum, my current vivarium



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

New to this board, thought I'd post some pictures of my vivarium made from ecoweb, driftwood, and featherstone, I've got some platy's in the water, a few gold dust geckos and a bunch of frogs (trivittatas, summersi, vanzolini, ventrimaculata). I'm hoping to get a bigger tank setup with some auratus and tinctorius soon.

-Dave


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Very pretty tank, how big is it? how long has it been inhabited?

and I have to ask ..are you messing with us?

Sally


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree that it's a great looking viv, but I really hope that those aren't really mixed. If they are mixed then get ready for some very constructive criticism.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

That tank appears to be an 18/18/24 Exo Terra? If it is - regardless of the mixing - the tank is too small for that many animals.

s


----------



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

Scott said:


> That tank appears to be an 18/18/24 Exo Terra? If it is - regardless of the mixing - the tank is too small for that many animals.
> 
> s


No, I guess it's hard to tell from the full size photo, it's a 18x36x36.


----------



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

srrrio said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Very pretty tank, how big is it? how long has it been inhabited?
> 
> ...


I set it up with the rock and plants in August, the ecoweb took a lot longer to cover then I anticipated, I've learned a lot about what not to do so far. I added the geckos in September and most of the frogs in October. it's about 100gal viv. messing with you?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you have more pics of your tank? I've been lookin into the 36x18x36


----------



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

ghostpilot said:


> I agree that it's a great looking viv, but I really hope that those aren't really mixed. If they are mixed then get ready for some very constructive criticism.


Yeah, it's mixed, aren't they mixed in nature? I'm not planning on breeding them. Have had a lot of eggs from them, but I have no plans to let them mature.


----------



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

Dizzle21 said:


> Do you have more pics of your tank? I've been lookin into the 36x18x36


Sure, what angles do you want? I'll upload a higher resolution photo from the last one I posted.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

dave_atl said:


> Yeah, it's mixed, aren't they mixed in nature?


Well of course multiple species coexist in nature (not that these species do), but they aren't confined to a 36x18x36 cube 24/7.

There's plenty of good info on here about potential problems if you search around.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Dart Frogs from South America don't mix with Day Geckos from Madagascar in nature.


----------



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

I would definitely like a bigger tank, but I read a bit on here of people keeping significant sized groups of single species in a 40 gallon, so I figured a 100 gal would be fine, they seem to get along with each other pretty good.


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/75420-posts-past.html

Go read post #8


----------



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Dart Frogs from South America don't mix with Day Geckos from Madagascar in nature.


I didn't think the comment was about gecko and frog mixing, but yeah that would be correct a hundred years ago, but we humans messed that up a while ago.


----------



## dave_atl (Mar 8, 2012)

ghostpilot said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/75420-posts-past.html
> 
> Go read post #8


Most of those reasons are for significant dominant species stressing others, and/or breeding... i have neither of those situations to deal with.


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Dave Welcome to the board.

Is this you first viv? Really nice viv.




dave_atl said:


> I didn't think the comment was about gecko and frog mixing, but yeah that would be correct a hundred years ago, but we humans messed that up a while ago.



Yes, I agree with you. We messed that up years ago. Instead of being humble with new members, we begin to criticize directly ..


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Dave,
People have already suggested that this combination of creatures might not be the best one for various reasons and I suspect you will hear a lot more. So I will just add one thing for you to consider. You have plenty of bromeliads in your viv. If you have been seeing eggs, you most likely already have tadpoles tucked away somewhere. You might start thinking about how you feel about euthanizing froglets. I am not meaning to sound overly dramatic, as it is a very real possibilty based on the information you have provided so far. 

Sally



dave_atl said:


> Yeah, it's mixed, aren't they mixed in nature? I'm not planning on breeding them. Have had a lot of eggs from them, but I have no plans to let them mature.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to Dendroboard!


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

This post reaks worse than a septic tank of Troll.

If not, "May God have mercy on his soul"


Welcome to Dendroboard.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful viv. i would appreciate it if you would keep updating us on the welfare of the animals in the viv. lots of never mix anything sentiment here, but i would truly like to hear how things go over time with this. thanks,steve


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to the board!! Great Looking tank! 

Instead of euthanizing any froglets that may come. . . Just build a few 10 gallons verts for them, chances are srrrio is correct, Somewhere tucked away I'm sure there are some tads. 

There are only OPINIONS on this subject, no LAWS in this hobby, as long as the frogs are in your possession, you can do what you want with them, weather people like it or not, they are YOURS and this is YOUR hobby. 

I don't ever recommend killing a frog that is alive healthy just because mixing is frowned upon. There are other ways to take care of the situation. I would recommend planning on putting all one species/locale/morph in that tank trade out what ever you don't want for same species/locale, if you don't want to have an issue being overrun with frogs. If they are all the same then you can sell whatever you don't want and everyone will be happy.

To elaborate a little bit, I want to clear a few things up, I do not recommend interbreeding what so ever, but whatever He does have(hoping its less that 8 possible offspring) instead of euthanizing them keep to your own private collection in a few 10 gallon tanks and try to keep the tanks to same sex 2.0 or 0.2. Hopefully the stance on this board has made Dave realize majority of the ppl in this hobby don't appreciate this kind of interbreeding that can occur. So I'm hoping that Dave tried to put all one species/locale to this tank ASAP before its too late and he's overrun with offspring that could potentially cause harm to the hobby....... and thats where the issue begins.

Great job on the build though!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Dave I hope you realize no one here wants to tear you down. I think you are a passionate frogger just like the rest of us. There are a lot of people here that just want to help you, educate you. Not only for the health and safety of your animals but for you as well. Wouldn't you feel terrible if something happened to one of your frogs or lizards, knowing you could have prevented the tragedy from occurring? 
I think with the collection of frogs you have and your skill in viv building you have the potential to be quite a frogger. There are a lot of people here willing to help you down that path.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess I'll be the bad guy here and address this. Do not listen to redeyetroytroll I mean frog you need to destroy every sign of breeding in that viv npt just for us but for the hobby's long term well being....you nor others ever think about what if situations that leave your hybrids and mixed up locales in the hands of others that may send them out into the hobby and stir up the shit stew that yourself and others strive to create.

now on the mixing subject....I'm a betting man and I'd bet you did not properly quarantine and test each of those doomed herps before tossing them in that viv. You obviously took your time to build the viv so during all that did you not read a single page on proper husbandry or even hobby related ethics and such? Jumping on this board and presenting your work is just what I'd expect from someone so undereducated on our hobby....you need to grab a handfull of ten gallons and break that party up in their....if you want a group viv get on but respect what this hobby is striving for.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Michael - it seems to me Troy might be talking about removing frogs from the big tank to put in the smaller tanks - for breeding purposes.

I could be wrong though.

s


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Scott you are correct sir!


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I must have caught it pre edit....it wont let me edit it though now. Feel free to pull the troll part but they should still not listen to him......lol.....my way is much more direct.  The issue is to pull them and split them up but the damage is already done if there was anything in the viv such as cocidia or ranavirus its a wait and see now and they need to be qt'd and tested singlely and under no circumstances should he go looking to pair off these frogs until after....


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the troll part! It was funny, sometimes you need a little humor to lighten hostile moods under these circumstances.


----------

